# when are you ovulating



## PAULAPD (Jun 10, 2005)

is it true ....... when you have your period, from the start of it you count 14 days then your ovulating


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Other way round. Whenever your period started, you ovulated 14 days previously. So if 28 day cycle then ovulated on day 14 if 32 day cycle then ovulated on day 18 etc. If you have an irregular cycle it gets more tricky as you can't predict when it will occur.

Ruth


----------



## PAULAPD (Jun 10, 2005)

thanks you for your reply so fast, i am being silly but i cant get my head round this if i am due around about the 20th or 21st then it would be 14 days before that so sorry to be a pain ****


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Yes, if period occurs same time each month then 14 days before is when you ovulate.

Ruth


----------



## PAULAPD (Jun 10, 2005)

.....also i have heard two day before you are ovulating you cant have s*x OR is it when you start your period :0)))))) 
their is so many things people say i dont know what true or not :0)


----------

